# Hamlin Lake update



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey guys. Had a very cold and super windy day on Hamlin today. Wind probably 20 mph constant, with temp in low 20's. Minnowhead started off by crushing a nice bass on a buckshot and minnowhead. I was lucky enough to catch the biggest gill of my life on a disco ball tugstun jig and waxie. Fish2Win put us on a great spot. Lots of action, and great 7" of ice with snowmobiles and quads doing the drag work today. Totally beat, but will be ready for another early morning tomorrow. Lovin. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the update and pictures. Now I won't be able to go back to sleep. We've got open and muddy water around here. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hooking it up (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice fish! Did you get a measurement on the slab gill Mark?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea, it was 9" on the button. A real fatty. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Lunchtime on Hamlin !

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Your adding insult to injury now. LOL man I wish I was there. I want more fish pictures. How long was the drive for you guys?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

9 1/2". A real fatty !

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm posting pictures for Lovin. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

More pictures 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

About 7 hours on the drive. Planning on heading up again next year, regardless of Ohio ice. If you love catching alot of bass, and monster gill thru the ice, this is your lake. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Mark and Ray thanks for coming up with us, we truly had a blast with you crazy cats. I'm sorry I couldn't get you on better fish but you Ohio boys would of beat up my tournament spot. The next trip will be for fun and fish pounding. 

Sean 

See you guys hopefully on the ice soon!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Are those my fish lol! I think you need a new camera, that thing put pounds on me.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

You just eat to many "cookies" !!! :0)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Since he's to modest to tell everyone, I will. OGF's own Fish2Win won the 2013 Michigan Ice Open last Saturday, along with his teammate Mr. Lightfoot. And this was a pretty big tournament. Brought home a nice chuck of change with the win also. Come on Fish2Win, post pics from the awards presentation. Boy those Michigan boys were steamed ! LOL ! Lets see the pic Fish2Win !


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

I seen there names the other day when I was looking at Hamlinlake.com. Pretty cool.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I do not know how to post pictures from an iPhone ,if anyone knows how I can i'll send them.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Had a great time with you guys, really looking forward to next time. Big congrats to Fish2Win and his crew. 2013 Michigan Ice Open Champions! The "I-Team" had alot of laughs on Hamlin this season.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

If you never got a chance to fish or hang out with lovin or minnowhead your missing out on 2 stand up/ good guys. Once the I team sets their Taj Mahal shanty with Carl Monday and his camera crew they can stick fish with the best of them. My friends and i had great time fishing with these guys.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Here he is. The Mad Ohio Jigger ! Congrats Fish2Win, winner of the 2013 Michigan Ice Open ! Big Pimpin !!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

congratulations on winning the open!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome congratulations you da man its even sweeter that some Ohio boys kicked Michigan tail again way to go 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks guys, it was truly awesome to win one finally !! I do feel bad because minnowhead and lovin were promised big fish and I couldn't deliver because they would kill my game day spot. These guys( I team ) with cameras are awesome fisherman.


----------

